# Benutzerauthentifizierung mit jsf



## javabeginner241 (21. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll mich in ein Thema einarbeiten wo ich ehrlich keine Idee hab.

der Besucher auf einer website soll über eine Loginseite (Index.jsf) auf eine geschützte Seite gelangen, auf die er nur mit seinen richtigem benuterznamen und passwort kommt.

Dies soll ich mit Security Realms in Jetty machne . dieser isn anscheinend in web.xml bereits eingerichtet und soll konfiguiert werden. 

Benutzernamen und passwörter, rollen werden in users.properties verwaltet werden

ich weiss leider überhaupt nicht wo ich wie anfangen soll ?! 

bitte helft mir


----------



## javabeginner241 (21. Nov 2012)

so hier noch ein paar weitere infos: 

also ein einfacher Realm ist bereits in Jetty vorhanden: 


```
context.getSecurityHandler().setLoginService(new HashLoginService("ITKongressLogin","WebContent/WEB-INF/users.properties"));
```

diesen soll ich nur in der web.xml konfigurieren

user.propierties gibt bis jetzt nur an wer welche rolle dabei hat (admin, austeller usw.)

kennt ihr ein gutes forum/tutorium wie ich mir das auch selbst erarbeiten könnte? ich finde leider nix 

der dozent meine das geht alles über ein security constraint und später werden login und logout mit einer forumalbasierten authentifizierung realisiert. 

was heisst das genau ?


----------



## Sym (21. Nov 2012)

Zum Thema JAAS findest Du einiges im Web. Da gibt es gute Tutorials.


----------

